

Eight years in jail for ex-Goldman Sachs programmer Sergey Aleynikov - cema
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/newsbysector/banksandfinance/8392079/Eight-years-in-jail-for-ex-Goldman-Sachs-programmer-Sergey-Aleynikov.html

======
chrisbennet
It seems a little hypocritical of Goldman to go after this guy. When a Wall
Street firm is accused of doing something bad, the firms's response is along
the lines of "Why not let the free market work this out and keep the
government out of it?"

